# Mühle Bielefeld?



## fwteufelchen (12. März 2010)

Hallo an alle in und um Bielefeld herum.

Es soll in Bielefeld eine Mühle geben, wo man Futtermehle zum angeln kaufen kann. Habe schon so einige angerufen, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Hat jemand einen Tipp wo diese Mühle ist? #h


----------



## fwteufelchen (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mühle Bielefeld?*

Yiippieeeh:vik:

Frage hat sich grade erledigt, habe die Mühle gefunden.
Für alle die es interessiert hier die Adresse:

Stephan Melges
Altenhagener Str.100
33719 Bielefeld


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mühle Bielefeld?*

jo bei habigsberg müste die sein komme aus heepen sind von mir nur 5 mins mitem rad


----------



## unloved (13. März 2010)

*AW: Mühle Bielefeld?*

Wie sind denn die Preise dort?


----------



## druide (13. März 2010)

*AW: Mühle Bielefeld?*

die Preise würden mich auch interessieren !!!


----------



## Akula* (14. April 2010)

*AW: Mühle Bielefeld?*

mich auch


----------



## trader (15. April 2010)

*AW: Mühle Bielefeld?*

mich auch:q


----------



## ZanderKai (17. April 2010)

*AW: Mühle Bielefeld?*

Die Preise sind Top!

Ich bezahle für normales Teichfutter mit Vanille geschmack z.B
20 € für 20 Kg!


----------

